# Are we getting close? new development



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

TO read the short history on this little doe, read is my doe too small, in dairy diaries.

I went out to feed her a second 5 gallon bucket of oak, hickory, and other assorted leaves since its rained all day and she couldn't get out to forage. I noticed her belly was 2x the size it was yesterday and much lower. She almost looked bloated but she was happily munching the whole time I was out there, about 30 min. She doesn't seem to be in any distress of any kind except upset about being cooped up for the day. Her udder is still slightly less than baseball sized and still feels like a deflated balloon. She didn't want her belly touched and usually she doesn't mind. I gave her baking soda but she didn't touch it. This little girl was tearing up those leaves like she hadn't eaten in a week. She has no discharge and is not swollen or anything. She still pees and poops normally ( a lot ). She was wormed last week with ivermectin 1% injectable orally although I did not do a fecal on her. I did that because I really don't know when shes due to kid. She gets meat goat pellets 2 cups x2 daily usually on the milk stand but today was an exception and she got it in the goat shed. I am hoping kidding is not imminent as I will be gone all day tomorrow. With my luck she will go then and I will have to pray for and easy delivery and multiples. I will get a picture on Friday since I have to leave before sun up tomorrow and there's no electricity in the goat shed. 

How close do you think we are?
Andi


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close?*

I swear the goats all just drive everyone nuts with guessing.
The best way to know its in less than 24 hours..the ligs.
Once those ligs are gone, then you can count on birth soon. Till then, they can keep you guessing for days, weeks and heck, sometimes months!!
Having a due date or an idea of about helps alot!

I wouldn't of wormed her yet though, not unless her eye lids where pale.
They need to be wormed 24 hours after birth as the hormone change sets off a worm bloom.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close?*

Some people worm before kidding as this helps to reduce the amount of worms in their system and therefor the chance of getting overloaded after the stress of kidding.

Ok as to the signs --- to me your doe does not sound close. Usually does go off feed, act restless and have some sort of discharge. You check for ligaments as for first freshioners that is a very good indication when they will kid. Her udder will fill up though possibly not as much as it could due to her young age


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close?*

Thats what is so great about raising critters, there are a lot of variations from people to people. 

For me, I never had a doe go off feed.
In fact most eat through labor, stopping only to push!

It seems like once my does kids drop, the appetites go through the roof.
I dont know if there is just some pressure off when the kids drop, but thats how it works for us and they stay eating like piggies all the way through.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close?*

about ligs; there are those does that fool you, zephyr has not had any ligs for one month on today. no kids either


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close?*

I have had does eat up until they kid and then 1 that didnt want to eat at all just hours before she kidded. Not all does go by the book, it is different for every goat. I have noticed that my girls' udders get full and tight hours before kidding, their ligs will be gone, their hind legs will look almost straight, they will be restless and paw the ground, and they will also seclude themselves from the rest of the herd. You should see a long stream of mucus as she nears kidding, the color varies from clear to amber color, I have only seen this mucus on one doe before she kidded and I noticed the mucus and she kidded about 10 minutes later, she was a 2nd freshener.

Hope this helps....


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close?*

OK SOMETHING is happening but I am not sure its a birth or a headache. Pickles is off her feed tonight (she will take dried cranberries from my hand) and acting like shes contracting. I can see rumen movement so I know shes not bloated. She stands against the wall of the goat house and puts her head against one of the wall studs, stretches her back legs out and sorta pushes/hunches/stretches. Her belly is hard if I place my hand on her sides. She has NO discharge and is NOT crying out. Her vulva is slightly swollen and her udder is still small. The reason I was thinking a headache is because she had her horns banded today. She ate hay/grass/leaves/meat goat pellets/BOSS like a champ early this afternoon, but from what I can tell she has not eaten anything tonight. She also has BS free choice.

Do we have a headache or are we possibly in labor and this is going to be a loooooong night?
crocee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Progress???*

I have had does do that , standing with her head pushed against the wall and stretching alot ,,if her tummy has dropped .. looking at her from behind you will see her stomach getting lower and she is getting sunk in at the hip bone area and tail head ... looking at her stomach from behind it will almost disappear in some does........just before kidding...she could stand all night .....mine did.........those signs indicate she is getting real close,,you may also see the discharge(clearPlug) .I would check on her..... through-out the night....she could do what my doe did wait until morning at feeding time. Her kids may be shifting in her............ preparing for launch out of the birth canal.............


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Progress???*

She has had "hollows" in her hips for almost a month. Her belly is lower than it was when I got her. Shes not a whole lot bigger in her belly but shes longer and taller than she was. She looking at her belly after she does the pushing/hunching/stretching thing and then at me, like I am supposed to do something. She looks really uncomfortable and I know the banding is not helping.
crocee


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

It definitely looks like we are in progressing into labor. She is contracting several times per hour and pawing the wall brace. Hopefully everything goes smoothly but shes so young. I will update everyone as soon as we get to the real thing.
crocee


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

We're gonna have some babies?!?! Yaaaaaaay!! :baby: :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy: :baby: ???


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

I do hope everything goes smoothly. ray:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

Well nothing yet. Maybe she's waiting for all the others to go first.
corcee


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

Do goats have false labor?, or is she just driving me bonkers? I have to leave for an hour or so, hopefully she will wait that long.
crocee


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

Yeh, she's messing with you. As soon as you leave, she'll get down to business. That's what happened to me last year with Izzy. I kept staying home so she wouldn't kid alone (doe kids with quads regularly), so when we had no food, milk, fruit etc., I had DIL come "babysit" and almost as soon as I left she started, I got there just in time! Good luck, 
hope she has an easy delivery and healthy kids! :dance:


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

I saw that your profile says you are in NorthEast Arkansas.
We live in the Jonesboro area. Not sure where you are but Dr. Copeland in Paragould is the vet we use. He is knowledgeable and will answere all your questions.
Not saying you need a vet now just if you feel you do at any time he is who I would call. His vet clinic is Veternary Healthcare Center or VHC.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

She is progressing. Sounds like you will have kids soon!!!! Please keep us posted....If you need me you can call my cell 501-358-1983....if I dont answer, leave a voicemail and I will call you back asap. Good luck with your doe!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

I wouldn't be surprised to see little ones when you get back,,,it has happened to me to wait and wait........then leave ....come back .....there they are on the ground...............


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

Well I am back ans shes still hanging on to them. She has taken all the hay that was in the feeder and spread it around. Shes still doing the wall thing but now shes pacing and doing a lot of yawning. Shes locked up by herself with only me for company. She managed to eat a few pellets and drink some molasses water. I have both 50% dextrose injectable and Calcium injectable if she needs it. I hope she progresses soon as I am about to fall asleep.
crocee


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

Sounds like she is getting ready! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

crocee........wow I am surprised she did not drop...........??

the waiting is torture I know................... :wink:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

Well still nothing. I am going to take a nap, maybe she will do something.
crocee


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

hopefully soon


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

She's waiting till you want to :hammer: and :hair: then she will get on with it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

My ff was very young....and though I had her due date down, I didn't notice anything going on with Angel..no udder and no discharge...I heard a baby on the moniter the next morning and thought it was the triplets born the week before...I get to the barn and theres Angel with a brand new doeling!! She had shown NONE of the signs my other does have. Sounds like your doe is getting close...the yawning is one of the things my girls do in early labor...thn as they work on pushing they yawn in between, standing with her forehead against the wall is giving her "leverage" as she contracts....hope to see babies soon.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

Ok no posts since yesterday. Dont leave us hanging. Is there an update?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

LOL - no fair leaving us hangng!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

Hello, Hello, Hello.... anyone out there to update us?? LOL


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

Sorry folks. Here's an update.
Nothing to report 

Her labor has stopped but I suppose that's a good thing as shes so young and small.
I did an internal probe to make sure nothing was stuck and I felt nothing in there. Her cervix or what I think is her cervix is open but only open enough to get a small finger through. I wear a size 5 ring and have long fingers so that gives you an idea of how big the opening was/is. According to my mentor, it was the banding that aggravated her and started her labor. Since its stopped and shes not in any distress, nothing stuck, its OK and not her time to deliver. We check on her several times a day just in case. She eating, drinking, peeing and pooping normally. The only thing different is that she has become very quiet. She was very vocal and would start screaming for you as soon as you opened the house door to come out. Now shes very quiet and rarely makes a sound. Shes up walking around, stands on her back legs to look around and generally being a very quiet pain in the backside. I will update again if and when anything strange starts happening.
crocee


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

It is good that she is back to normal! Thanks for updating us!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

yes ,thank you so much for the update................good luck with her.............


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Pics added but no kids yet*

OK here are some pictures from today and 2 months ago as well. The pictures from 2 months ago are on the board under the original post, but I am posting them here so you can compare without going back to the other post.

4 months old overhead shot









4 month old side shot. Its not great but she was wild and mad as a hornet









Todays overhead shot









Todays side shot









Her Vulva looks open in these shot but no discharge. Those dark spots on the milkstand are not goat berries, they are BOS seeds.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*

I'd say she has a while to go. Your post in Dairy Diaries says that you got her in mid July and she was born in March....the youngest I've had doe kids come into a first heat is 3 months old....and if she was bred with her first heat at that time , she wouldn't be due until next month.
If you can get her back up on the stand, place your hand flat against her belly just in front of the udder, gently push on her lower right side, you should be able to feel kid movement....I hope for twins. My "accident" was bred at 4 months( her first heat, and thru the fence) and I prayed for twins but she had a single beautiful little doeling....without me! All by herself though I got there within minutes of delivery.

Pickles will be just fine, even with a single. Mine get the puffy vulva anywhere from a month to 2 weeks before they deliver and who knows, Pickles may have even been bred shortly before you got her which could put her due date into November....from the pics her udder doesn't look much different, but if you feel it and can go by touch wether it's grown then it will progressively get bigger the closer she gets...unfortunately my youngster had just enough udder to feed her baby...not much bigger than a baseball. She's a nigi/pygmy cross.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? No kids yet but new pics added*

She definately is preggers, but I too, do not see any udder development and so I am thinking she has about a month left.

I had 1 girl who would swell like that for 2 months before delivery - matter of fact my pygmy that just kidded did that also.

Keep us updated - and you will have babies before you know it!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? No kids yet but new pics added*

I would love to have several more months to worry. Hopefully she will grow faster than the baby/babies. Do I need to suppement her calcium further? Shes getting 1 tums a day and is on a low protein diet to keep the kids small. I know the kids take a lot during the last few months. I have calcium injection for after she delivers if she gets milk fever. I will keep everyone updated as things happen.
crocee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? No kids yet but new pics added*

1 Tums should be enough, the little doe I have wasn't supplemented any more than the others during pregnancy and her growth wasn't stunted at all....no problems with milk fever either, though it is good to be prepared, I have a calcium drench just for that issue. Now just sit back and wait...I do think she has a month or more to go.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? No kids yet but new pics added*

I really hope your right.
crocee


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? No kids yet but new pics added*

She is looking good. I agree that you have at least another month to wait. She sure is a pretty little girl!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are we getting close? Somethings happening*



liz said:


> I'd say she has a while to go. Your post in Dairy Diaries says that you got her in mid July and she was born in March....the youngest I've had doe kids come into a first heat is 3 months old....and if she was bred with her first heat at that time , she wouldn't be due until next month.
> If you can get her back up on the stand, place your hand flat against her belly just in front of the udder, gently push on her lower right side, you should be able to feel kid movement....I hope for twins. My "accident" was bred at 4 months( her first heat, and thru the fence) and I prayed for twins but she had a single beautiful little doeling....without me! All by herself though I got there within minutes of delivery.
> 
> Pickles will be just fine, even with a single. Mine get the puffy vulva anywhere from a month to 2 weeks before they deliver and who knows, Pickles may have even been bred shortly before you got her which could put her due date into November....from the pics her udder doesn't look much different, but if you feel it and can go by touch wether it's grown then it will progressively get bigger the closer she gets...unfortunately my youngster had just enough udder to feed her baby...not much bigger than a baseball. She's a nigi/pygmy cross.


Her udder has not grown any that I can tell either by touch or sight. I am praying for twins or trips would even be better. Anything thats small. I can see boxer jabs on the right side that do not look like intestines or rumen movement. Those are more like small waves rolling across her side. What I am seeing looks more like something punching from the inside.
crocee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? No kids yet but new pics added*

If thats what you are seeing then it's likely that you are seeing feet or even a head poking around, I hope it's twins too. The closer she gets to delivery you'll see the movement even more as the kids grow...they get cramped for space. Sometimes if she'll let you, you may even be able to feel the whole kid from head to rump...their little heads feel about the size of a tennis ball...really awesome.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Are we getting close? No kids yet but new pics added*

I also say about a month or 2. You are doing great with her.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Pickles has an amber looking discharge that was not there yesterday. I can also wrap my fingers around her tail above her pin bones. I guess this means the ligs are gone?. Shes doing a lot of stretching and rubbing her mouth on her side. The bad thing about this, I have to work tonight 7-7. I told DH to keep a very close eye on her and to call me and I will come home. I really wish she would wait till Friday and I will home . I have to work Sat-Wed morning and go to Little Rock on Thurs( Moms Chemo ). What is the typical time from discharge to birth? She still has no udder development. 
crocee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Discharge would be normal at this sage of pregnancy, if she is indeed ready to go, that discharge will begin to get more abundant and "stream" like a string of "snot"...sorry, no gentler way of describing that  At most as soon as I notice my girls streaming there are kids on the ground within a few hours.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

OK, the discharge is not streaming yet so maybe she will wait for me to be with her. I leave at 6:15 and will check on her again at that time. I will do another check when I get home at 7:20 in the morning. DH said he will keep ckecking on her until he can't stay awake any longer.
crocee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, what a sweet hubby you have! She may not be ready to go just yet, just doing what expecting does do best.....making you worry. Please update as soon as you can, I'm anxious to see what she gives you. :wink:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, shes not ready yet. The discharge disappears and re appears but we are not getting anywhere. When I got home this morning she was standing at the gate waiting for me. She kept looking at me as if to say " wheres my pellets" I had to bribe her with dried cranberries to stand still so I could see her butt. Shes all happy and talkative, playful and silly. Shes still doing a lot of stretching and rubbing her belly with her mouth but other than that, shes fine. If you hear me screaming and see the white coats running after me, shes done it again. I swear this goat is going to drive me nutz.
crocee


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I dont remember if you said but are you 100% sure she is bred? They can have the very same signs when they are in season as when they are pregnant. If she has no udder development she may not be bred. She looks awfully tiny to me. Do you have any new pics?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well no, we are not 100% positive but, if shes not I have a problem. She has at least 1 boxer inside trying to get out. Intestines and rumens don't make jabbing movements that you can see and feel. If its a boxer is stuck in there I really need to get him out. Our buckling is not showing any signs she is in heat. Hes not paying attention to her at all.
crocee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: .....You won't mistake the signs when she is ready, believe me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> She has at least 1 boxer inside trying to get out.


 :ROFL:


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Do you have a vet that can check her out?
This doeling may not be able to fit even a 1 pound kid in the birth canal.
She may need a c-section.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Did she have the babies?

This all sounds so familiar....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

YEA, what is happening? Did that Boxer ever get out? :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

deja vu ...............how's your doe..?


----------

